# عقود صيانة الكمبيوتر . تصميم المواقع الألكترونية . التسويق الالكتروني



## egyptinservicetechn (17 نوفمبر 2014)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة ايجيبت ان سرفيس تكنولوجى . كوم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Egypt In Service Technology .com [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بعرض خدماتها لسيادتكم[/FONT]​ ​




[FONT=&quot]1- عقود صيانة الكمبيوتر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2- صيانة الكمبيوتر بالمنزل .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3- تجميع اجهزة الكمبيوتر .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4- تصميم المواقع الألكترونية .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5- برمجة المواقع الألكترونية .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6- حجز دومين . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7- استضافة المواقع .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]8- الدعاية الألكترونية ( التسويق الالكتروني) .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]9- التسويق والدعاية عن طريق الايميل ((البلك ايميل)) .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]10- تجهيز وادارة السيرفرات للشركات .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]11- يوجد لدينا اقوى جدار حماية للشركات لحفظ البيانات من الاختراق .[/FONT]
​ [FONT=&quot]ايجيبت ان سرفيس تكنولوجى . كوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - Egypt In Service Technology .com

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]E-mail:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [email protected][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Mobile:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 02 010 2757 1825[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Website:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] www.egyptinservicetechnology.com[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Twitter:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] https://twitter.com/estdotcom[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Facebook:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] https://www.facebook.com/estdoteg[/FONT]​


----------

